# any body got a cobia trip?



## redsnap123 (Feb 27, 2010)

me an my son are coming down to Navarre for spring break april 12-15. we would like to go out on a cobia trip outa destin or pensacola. we usually have our own boat we go out on but it sunk the year before last in a fishing rodeo. if anyone is going out that week let me know. of course we will pay. thanks!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

pm Scott, LiteCatch.. he does ling charters.

Actually there are several, just look under the Need A Ride? section


----------



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

give me a call ..


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *BigBrandon (3/12/2010)*pm Scott, LiteCatch.. he does ling charters.


*+1 For Captain Scott, **LiteCatch*, *$100.00 per person.*


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I see you are still looking for cobia trips. I have ya'll booked for the 13th. Has there been a change? Let me know as soon as you can, i am filling up and can use that date if you have changed your mind. Thanks, Capt. Scott


----------

